# Help me help my girl!



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

I too have an 8-month old and oh my goodness can I ever relate. Luckily I do have a training facility near me and the trainer recently told the class that at this age our pups are trained to understand the command we are asking for, but they are not yet trained to consistently and accurately perform the command in every situation. She said this notion, coupled with their entrance into the terrible teens, actually means more training, not less. I continue to set aside time daily to work with Archie and since he knows what the command is and how to perform it, I am adding distractions to the training. 

In regards to recall, I would suggest that until you know with 100% accuracy that she will immediately come back, you make sure she is on a leash, even a long one so you can reel her back in if need be. Off-leash can be detrimental to her safety and the safety of others. 

I do know there are great training videos, but since I don't use them, I can't make a recommendation. I'm sure others will jump in and share some good ones.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

P.S. Just stumbled onto this post about online training! Hope it helps!








online training program or book


I am looking for an online program or book that is structured, as in I can follow along and work on something each day. I am not looking for a general book on behavior, but rather an actual program or online class. I can't find any good trainers locally and my 2 1/2 year old needs to refresh...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

More training, more training, more training. I currently have my daughter's 8 month old Pointer living with us and he is at the same stage. He knows his recall very, very well but sometimes chooses to ignore. It's a work in progress. This is an excellent book: Total Recall by Pippa Mattinson and I'm pretty sure you can get it anywhere.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Absolutely normal, and I agree with everything JulieCA posted, including the thread that has links to good online training resources.

Your dog is an adolescent testing her boundaries. Just like no two kids are alike, no two dogs are alike either. It sounds like you were gifted with a really good dog the first time around (I was too, and consequently I thought I was the world‘s best dog trainer… my next dog really challenged that belief! 😁). I always warn people that puppy manners classes/training are not enough… you should always assume that training, and compliance criteria, should be maintained consistently throughout your dog’s life, and you should assume that a more formal “tune up” of training will almost certainly be needed when your dog reaches adolescence. Your dog needs to go back on leash (or at least a long line) unless she’s in a safely enclosed area (and sometimes even then, if she‘s likely to play keep away when you need to catch her or stop her from doing something). You need to refresh your training and tighten up the consequences for not complying with commands you are confident she knows. If you are a positive trainer (which it sounds like you are since you mentioned clicker), those consequences could be as simple as withholding rewards and using her leash to restrict her ability to “self-reward” by blowing you off to do what SHE wants to do. The leash will also allow you to “insist” on things like coming when called. And the “coming when called” thing needs lots of consistent training. Always with high value rewards for complying, and never with negative consequences (like leaving the dog park or ending play). Again, the leash is your friend here, since not only can you use it to insist she come (and never let her find out that ignoring you is an option), but it also lets you “gather her up” without a come command when it’s time for the fun to end.

Again, the links in the thread JulieCA shared should give you some great resources to take your girl “back to school.”

As far as jumping up… as long as that behavior is being reinforced, especially intermittently, it will continue. I too own a dog who likes to jump, especially if he‘s excited or anxious. What seems to be working for me me is 1. If he jumps up without permission I don’t touch him in any way and instead tell him (once, firmly) to SIT. If he sits, he gets praise/petting. If he jumps he gets nothing. Repeat, repeat, repeat. 2. I’m teaching him to jump up on me _when invited _(By patting my chest and then opening my arms and say “up” and then loving on him if he jumps up gently). You would think this would make the jumping worse, but to be honest, it seems to be expediting his understanding of “I can only jump up if invited.” That said, he’s a work in progress, especially since visitors and friends don’t follow the “rules” so he’s still getting intermittently reinforced. I still wouldn’t trust him around the elderly. But, if you want to indulge your daughter and not put an absolute moratorium on jumping up, it should at least improve the situation.


----------



## calliegoldengirl (Oct 13, 2021)

If you're looking for a fairly affordable online training option given the lack of obedience classes/trainers in your area, I highly recommend Kingdom of Pets. The website isn't great, but the ebook/audiobook option is really convenient and helpful. Kingdom of Pets


----------



## Beau-Bear (Jun 2, 2021)

MagsWags said:


> We have Maggie( my second dog ive owned) and she is a beautiful 8 month golden. Love her love her love her!!
> BUT omg.. she is a handful! My first girl Cadie was a pure standard american lab and she was so well behaved and responded so well to training and she never missed a beat- not even during teen years.
> 
> But Maggie....is another story. Dont get me wrong..she is a goof.. a loveable sucky girl. She loves cuddles and attention and is SUPER social and wants to greet everyone. But i swear she so has a stubborn streak.
> ...


Omgosh. Similar problem here. My 70 lb playfully 1 year old jumped on an elderly nearly knocking her down. I had to tell the woman "grab my arm" the split second it happened which prevented a nightmare outcome. Ecollar! I know some don't like it but it's now prevented terrible outcomes. Lots of exercise too. He runs off leash and stays close and listens to my "come on let's go" command.
Best to you.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

MagsWags said:


> We have Maggie( my second dog ive owned) and she is a beautiful 8 month golden. Love her love her love her!!
> BUT omg.. she is a handful! My first girl Cadie was a pure standard american lab and she was so well behaved and responded so well to training and she never missed a beat- not even during teen years.
> 
> But Maggie....is another story. Dont get me wrong..she is a goof.. a loveable sucky girl. She loves cuddles and attention and is SUPER social and wants to greet everyone. But i swear she so has a stubborn streak.
> ...


I was a total R+ dog person until we had Stig- our 8 month old bulldozer. Working with a Field dog trainer to show us how to use the Sprenger prong collar and an ecollar. My ignorance had fuelled my bias with both of these pieces of equipment.. Definitely to be used with professional guidance but will save your dog so much discomfort in the long run.


----------

